# How do I roll back?



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

How do I removed Vista and get back XP? like rolling back?


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

*try this*

Check add-remove programs in the control panel. If you find any entry like Windows Vista then click on it an remove. Take a backup of all the important stuff on any other patition(drive)


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

sorry, if you have upgraded your XP to vista there is no turning back. You will have to backup all your data and format then reinstall XP


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

blackduck30 said:


> sorry, if you have upgraded your XP to vista there is no turning back. You will have to backup all your data and format then reinstall XP


those are ms's words on the beta download site. i take it you didn't read all the fine print bullet?


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

no but I assumed they would have a roll back.

and this new Vista OS, I dont even know if I wanna use it when its released, seems like a pain in the butt to me, too much changing around, and the beta did nothing but lag my cpu so bad I think Windows XP on a Pentium 133 MHZ would actually be faster.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have heard that the 5456 build does help with the lag some people are getting


----------



## WDSnav (Dec 2, 2005)

What you do is delete the vista partition, hoping you made a seperate partition for vista. You can do this by at the bootloader choosing "An earlier version of window" and use a partition utility to erase vista. Now boot to your xp disk and get into the recovery console and type "fixmbr" and "fixboot" After doing this vista will not longer have its bootloader on your pc and you shouold just boot back into xp again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i haven't noticed a lag in any of the releases,currently on 5472


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how are you getting newer releases? my build is older than the one listed here, and windows update isn't updating to those newer builds. does vista not work like that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i got it about the 20th of last month,i get releases that do not go public being an official tester
i thought this one was a general release
next release due around the same time this month


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i was just on the feedback site and noticed feedback on 5487 from the 
4/8/06


----------

